# How can I get some Buscopan



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

I recently went on a trip to England, during which time my IBS became absolutely crippling and unbearable. I went to a doctor there and they suggested buscopan, an over-the-counter antispasmodic in the UK. I tried it and it has made my symptoms a lot more managable, without the crappy side effects of other drugs I've tried. The only problem is that it doesn't exist in the US. I am running out of the supply I brought back with me and don't know what to do? I've been told the only way you can get buscopan is to go to canada yourself and carry it across the border. I cannot afford this. Does anybody know any other way to get some in the US or have any comments on buscopan at all? Thanks.


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi SadjoyWe do have Buscopan here in Portugal, it is used also for great menstrual pain. Do you want me to check if they can send you?


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi SadjoyWe do have Buscopan here in Portugal, it is used also for great menstrual pain. Do you want me to check if they can send you?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

Yes please, school starts soon and I don't know if I can make it through classes without something to help. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

Yes please, school starts soon and I don't know if I can make it through classes without something to help. Thanks.


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Hi Sadjoy, it's a shame that buscopan isn't avaliable in the US. I live in Australia, and you can buy it here from any chemist (you would call it a drug store). I wonder why you do not have it in the US? Your health regulations are very different from ours. I wish you luck in obtaining it.------------------Love, peace and many groovies...Kerry


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Hi Sadjoy, it's a shame that buscopan isn't avaliable in the US. I live in Australia, and you can buy it here from any chemist (you would call it a drug store). I wonder why you do not have it in the US? Your health regulations are very different from ours. I wish you luck in obtaining it.------------------Love, peace and many groovies...Kerry


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Here in Portugal too, you can buy it at any chemist without even a prescription.there are 2 forms of Buscopan here: Buscopan and Buscopan Compositum, which one is yours? (I think compositum is a little stronger)I am going to ask my chemist if she can send it to you if not, I'll do it.How many pills does your Buscopan have? Sizes and number of pils may very in every country.Don't worry, put a smile on your faceTeresa


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Here in Portugal too, you can buy it at any chemist without even a prescription.there are 2 forms of Buscopan here: Buscopan and Buscopan Compositum, which one is yours? (I think compositum is a little stronger)I am going to ask my chemist if she can send it to you if not, I'll do it.How many pills does your Buscopan have? Sizes and number of pils may very in every country.Don't worry, put a smile on your faceTeresa


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

Hey SadJoy,I am surprised that you can not get Buscopan in the US. I am from Toronto and here we can buy it over the counter, without a perscription. When I first started having pains I went to the hospital and that is what the doctor gave me. I found it worked for a while and then stopped. My family doctor perscribed Bentylol another over the counter med and I found that worked alot better. You should be able to get that over the counter there if you wanted to try something different. I know you have had other offers but if you wanted some Buscopan just let me know and I could send it to you (actually i think i still have some left).Good LuckStacey


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

Hey SadJoy,I am surprised that you can not get Buscopan in the US. I am from Toronto and here we can buy it over the counter, without a perscription. When I first started having pains I went to the hospital and that is what the doctor gave me. I found it worked for a while and then stopped. My family doctor perscribed Bentylol another over the counter med and I found that worked alot better. You should be able to get that over the counter there if you wanted to try something different. I know you have had other offers but if you wanted some Buscopan just let me know and I could send it to you (actually i think i still have some left).Good LuckStacey


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2001)

I take the 10mg dose of regular Buscopan. I asked a pharmacist in the US and I think sending it through the mail is possible since he said customs only rarely checks packages and if they do find it they will just confiscate it. He said they will send you a note saying not send medication through the mail, but they will not prosecute you or anything. If anyone would be willing to mail it to me I would be grateful. You can email me at joy2elmundo###yahoo.com and we can work out the details. Thanks so much for your help everyone, I figured this would be a long shot, but maybe it will work out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2001)

I take the 10mg dose of regular Buscopan. I asked a pharmacist in the US and I think sending it through the mail is possible since he said customs only rarely checks packages and if they do find it they will just confiscate it. He said they will send you a note saying not send medication through the mail, but they will not prosecute you or anything. If anyone would be willing to mail it to me I would be grateful. You can email me at joy2elmundo###yahoo.com and we can work out the details. Thanks so much for your help everyone, I figured this would be a long shot, but maybe it will work out.


----------



## fate (Dec 21, 2000)

Heres my two cents. I live in New Zealand, and I was prescribed Buscopan from my doctor. As far as I know, you cant buy it over the counter. Im not sure of any Generic brands (i think thats what they're called), maybe it would be worth finding out about


----------



## fate (Dec 21, 2000)

Heres my two cents. I live in New Zealand, and I was prescribed Buscopan from my doctor. As far as I know, you cant buy it over the counter. Im not sure of any Generic brands (i think thats what they're called), maybe it would be worth finding out about


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Buscopan appears to be a similar type of drug as Levsin (a plant derived alkaloid that is an antispasmodic--Buscopan looks like it is from belladonna and Levsin is from Henbane which is a similar plant...alot of plants in that group have assorted compounds used in medicine...just don't take Henbane as some of the other ossorted compounds in it are hallucinogenic :eek







. There are a number of other drugs in this class, all are prescription only in the US.It may be worth a doctor's visit to see if they'll write you a script.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Buscopan appears to be a similar type of drug as Levsin (a plant derived alkaloid that is an antispasmodic--Buscopan looks like it is from belladonna and Levsin is from Henbane which is a similar plant...alot of plants in that group have assorted compounds used in medicine...just don't take Henbane as some of the other ossorted compounds in it are hallucinogenic :eek







. There are a number of other drugs in this class, all are prescription only in the US.It may be worth a doctor's visit to see if they'll write you a script.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2001)

Hey, great news. Someone just told me I can get buscopan in Mexico under the name buscapina and since I live only a few hours from the border I can just drive down on the weekend. I am soooooo relieved! Problem sovled. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2001)

Hey, great news. Someone just told me I can get buscopan in Mexico under the name buscapina and since I live only a few hours from the border I can just drive down on the weekend. I am soooooo relieved! Problem sovled. Thanks for your help!


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Good for you Sadjoy!!!!Hopefully it will work well for you!It always helps me when I am particularly bad.Good Luck







------------------Love, peace and many groovies...Kerry


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Good for you Sadjoy!!!!Hopefully it will work well for you!It always helps me when I am particularly bad.Good Luck 







------------------Love, peace and many groovies...Kerry


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi Joy. I thought you might like to know the reason the name buscopan was changed to buscapina in Mexico is because buscopan in spanish means searching for bread. That's why the name is different. The med is made in Europe. I think the company name is something like Boenhringer (spelling) I couldn't make it out reading the small print because I threw out the box it came in. But it is anti-spasm med. Try to see if they sell bentyl over the counter. I like bentyl better. See you.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi Joy. I thought you might like to know the reason the name buscopan was changed to buscapina in Mexico is because buscopan in spanish means searching for bread. That's why the name is different. The med is made in Europe. I think the company name is something like Boenhringer (spelling) I couldn't make it out reading the small print because I threw out the box it came in. But it is anti-spasm med. Try to see if they sell bentyl over the counter. I like bentyl better. See you.


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi SadJoy!I'm glad you found Buscopan near you.Anyway, if you need it in some ocasion, you can email me, I'll be happy to send it to youTeresa


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi SadJoy!I'm glad you found Buscopan near you.Anyway, if you need it in some ocasion, you can email me, I'll be happy to send it to youTeresa


----------

